# Amplificador para una discoteca o una Discomovil



## tecnhowil (Dic 24, 2008)

Hola a todos, los miembros de la comunidad.

He visto uno por uno de los Amplificadores que se han publicado en el foro, y leido cada uno de los comentarios de los miembros de la comunidad, pero la quisiera saber cual de todos esos me serviria para una Discomovil o una Discoteca que W necesitaria  100W, 200W, 300W ............... ya que apesar que arme uno, con un STK461 y suena bien y es el que tiene en estos momentos la discomovil.

Pero me gustaria mas sonido 

Gracias de antemano por los comentarios

Y una Feliz Navidad a todos los miembros de la Comunidad


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 24, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/

ese amplificador es mi prefreid y es el que pienso hacer el año que viene por muchos motivos pero recorre el post y te daras cuenta q es una de las mejores opciones...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2008)

En este post tienes la descripción de un amplificador de 100W y su fuente de alimentación como para conectar en la bateria del automovil

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/


----------

